# Hello! I'm a new french member



## portrait.du.monde (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,
First of all, I find this forum very good, better than french forum 
There are so many good comment!
Sorry for my english but I'm french.

If you want to see a french  amateur photographer, let's go on my website
. You'll find some portrait shooting during my travel.

Let's go on:
http://www.portrait.du.monde.toile-libre.org

Have a good day and see you later


----------

